# deer in southwest ohio over populated



## angelus40 (Aug 13, 2005)

are the deer in southwest ohio over populated? meaning alot of doe 
and bucks... a guy on another board said i'm wrong


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

A lot of SW Ohio is an urban zone so yes it's over populated. A person can take six doe and a buck if they played their cards right...


----------



## rockfish (Apr 27, 2007)

yes,they are,my uncle works for odot and along 52 they have already picked up 800 deer hit by cars this year,just in clermont county


----------



## angelus40 (Aug 13, 2005)

thanks guys


----------



## CasualFisherman (May 21, 2004)

It would depend how you define overpopulated. Biologically speaking, the deer densities in SW Ohio are well below the carrying capacity of the land so in general , NO. If you factor in Deer-Human coexistence (Deer Collisions/property damage) many believe they are. SW Ohio has far less deer than there could be but we have a quality deer heard with a good buck to doe ratio and some real monsters coming out of the region. In general, deer management has focused on producing quality deer as opposed to numbers. Just in the last 15 yrs I have noticed that I see less deer overall but I see a lot more quality bucks. The generous doe tags do curb the population well below where they could be but have the benefits of less property damage and a better shot at a trophy animal.


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

A lot of people consider a vast part of Ohio as "southwest". I think of SW Ohio as Hamilton, Butler, and Clermont counties. If you look at the fishing portion of this sight, people are listing places far past Dayton as "southwest".


----------

